# what to get next



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

ok, I got the island of blood to start off my skaven army, and I figure the best route after that would be to get a batallion to flesh out my clanrat ranks, but after that I want some ideas on what to go with next? my list below.

Core
-Storm Vermin (40 of them)

Specail
-Plague monks to make a block of 40 if that is legal
-more rat ogres

Rare
-Hell pit abombination
-Doomwheel


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Personally I find a unit of censer bearers to be incredibly useful for taking out heavy cavalry. 

And yes it is legal for a 40+ block of monks. As far as I know a good portion of skaven units don't have a max unit size, personally I never try to go above fifty since they get way to complicated at that point.

As for what else to get I suggest having about 100 to 150 clanrats or stormvermin and then about 20 to 60 slaves for tactical support. If you are trying to stay away from skyre then I would suggest a plague furnace to go with your monks, if not then the furnace is still good, but a warplightning cannon would be a better option.
As a list:
1. censer bearers (I suggest just converting regular plague monks)
2. cannon or furnace
3. more Clanrats/slaves/stormvermin
4. more ogres and monks
5. maybe some eshin for variety (poisoned attacks are nice)
6. more Clanrats/slaves/stormvermin (can never have enough)

This should help for basic guidelines. Usually I follow that whenever I get a non-core unit for them I get a core unit next.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Blackhiker said:


> Personally I find a unit of censer bearers to be incredibly useful for taking out heavy cavalry.
> 
> And yes it is legal for a 40+ block of monks. As far as I know a good portion of skaven units don't have a max unit size, personally I never try to go above fifty since they get way to complicated at that point.
> 
> ...


basicly, after I get 2 boxes of storm vermin and the batallion your saying I am pretty much set for my core army? (that is 120 ratties there!  40 heavily equipped too)

as for the Furnace, I am kinda leaning away from the monks a bit, I do want them in my army yes, I just am not having a monk theme, if anything I was planning on having a poison wind theme.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Get slaves. Lots of slaves! Oh, and a Doomwheel... :grin:


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh Skaven, the hours of painting millions of the same model! You have to love those devious little blighters.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Flindo said:


> basicly, after I get 2 boxes of storm vermin and the batallion your saying I am pretty much set for my core army? (that is 120 ratties there!  40 heavily equipped too)
> 
> as for the Furnace, I am kinda leaning away from the monks a bit, I do want them in my army yes, I just am not having a monk theme, if anything I was planning on having a poison wind theme.


If you are going for the poisoned wind theme I suggest getting some globadiers, possibly the plague claw catapult, I would probably still suggest the censer bearers because of how fun they can be. I would also suggest trying to convert more poisoned wind mortars, if you don't want to buy more IoB just for those models.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Blackhiker said:


> If you are going for the poisoned wind theme I suggest getting some globadiers, possibly the plague claw catapult, I would probably still suggest the censer bearers because of how fun they can be. I would also suggest trying to convert more poisoned wind mortars, if you don't want to buy more IoB just for those models.


Id rather get a batallion then the IOB again, because the IOB lacks plague monks, but it comes with mostly everything else in the IOB except for the 4 models (Lord, hero and the 2 weapon teams)


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

I agree about that. Personally my army is made up of 
2 battalion boxes
1 IoB box
2 boxes of night runners
plus
2 warplightning cannons
1 hellpit
3 ratling guns
1 warpfire throwers
1 screaming bell
and then a handful of characters
And for the most part this allows me to use quite a few different builds


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Blackhiker said:


> I agree about that. Personally my army is made up of
> 2 battalion boxes
> 1 IoB box
> 2 boxes of night runners
> ...


it opens the door for ALOT of conversioning too.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Flindo said:


> it opens the door for ALOT of conversioning too.


Which is really quite fun and easy to do with skaven. In general I just suggest getting whatever models look remotely interesting to you and if you don't like their exact rules then convert them into something that does work for you.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Blackhiker said:


> Which is really quite fun and easy to do with skaven. In general I just suggest getting whatever models look remotely interesting to you and if you don't like their exact rules then convert them into something that does work for you.


I just played a game against Empire, really close game only losing point is one of my groups of clanrats ran away with my warlock engineer, was a really fun game tho.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

Flindo said:


> ok, I got the island of blood to start off my skaven army,


tisk, and you call yourself a lizardmen going with there arch foe .

jokes aside l do think stormvermin are not worth there points and most people just get more Clanrats/slaves/plague monks (or people l vs anyway)

everything eles has been said before


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

sybarite said:


> tisk, and you call yourself a lizardmen going with there arch foe .
> 
> jokes aside l do think stormvermin are not worth there points and most people just get more Clanrats/slaves/plague monks (or people l vs anyway)
> 
> everything eles has been said before


the blood lizards and the Plague rats have become allies apparently 
the main story behind me starting skaven is 1, I love the models because I think the animal style models (hense why I started lizards) are awesome and 2, I wanted to play at least one evil race because I play Space marines and lizards, both good guys.


----------

